# Hannahatchee WMA



## Jayin J (Nov 3, 2009)

I am interested in the Hannahatchee WMA.  Never been there, how about you and how was the hunt ?


----------



## Hammack (Nov 3, 2009)

I spent some time up there a year or two back.  I'm in the welding business, and one of my clients was logging on it so I was in and out for about a month.  Looked to me that it has a pretty good deer population.  The ranger up there lives about a mile down the road from me in a friends house.  I'll ask him tomorrow what the hunting is like up there and report back.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, let me know what he says


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

